# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Romanticizmi ne pikture

## broken_smile

Gjeni dhe cmenduri

Romanticizmi ishte një lëvizje komplekse shpirtërore dhe kulturore që prodhoi nje rinovim të thelle në letërsi, në art dhe në mendim, në politike dhe në zakone. Romanticizmi u zhvillua nga ai mutacion i shijeve dhe i ndjeshmërisë që u verifikua në Evropë në fund të shekullit të XVII. Lindi si rebelim kunder industrializimit, racionalizmit iluminist, artit te imponuar nga regjimi si pasoje e nje pakenaqesie e pergjithshme ndaj realitetit shoqeror se atehershem.
Levizje artistike kunder normave dhe rregullave klasiciste. Ne qender te vemendjes jane njeriu dhe sensibiliteti i tij, elementet natyrore, sentimenti, bukuria e perkryer qe ngjall njekohesisht kenaqesi dhe dhimbje, ndjenja nacionalizmi. Emrat me te njohur te kesaj shkolle jane Théodore Géricault, Eugène Delacroix edhe Francesco Hayez si perfaqesues i Romanicizmit historik.

----------


## broken_smile

Eugène Delacroix La liberté, 1830, Paris Musée d'Orsay

E perfunduar ne 1830-n nga piktori francez Eugene Ferdinand Victor Delacroix, piktura e mirenjohur i referohet ngjarjeve historike te Revolucionit Francez te korrikut te vitit 1789. E gjithe skena paraqet revolten e popullit te thjeshte kunder aristokracise franceze dominante te asaj kohe. Piktura eshte e fokusuar ne vendosmerine angazhimin dhe forcen shpirterore dhe intelektuale qe ka nxitur klasen e varfer te ngrihet dhe te kerkoje te drejtat e saj dhe si rrjedhim te ndryshoje fatin e saj.  Ne permbajtjen e piktures shprehet nje dinamizem i fuqishem dhe nje dramacitet i mprehte i reflektuar ne mimiken dhe gjestet shprehese te personazheve te piktures. Turma e treguar si e humbur ne re te stermedha tymi vrapon neper rruge drejt drites drejt lirise. Shumica e burrave mbajne arme ne duart e tyre madje edhe djali i pikturuar ne anen e djathte te tablose ndash nje figure qe mendohet se ka inspiruar romantikun e famshem Victor Hugo te krijoje personazhin e Gavroshit ne romanin e tij te mirenjohur "Te mjeret". Re te medha tymi krijohen nga te shtenat. Trupa te vdekur dhe kadavra dergjen mbi njeri-tjetrin neper rruge dhe pikerisht ne mes te gjithe kesaj situate kaotike nje grua qe mban pushke ne njeren dore dhe nje flamur trengjyresh qe valevitet ne doren tjeter – Flamuri i Frances simboli i Kombit ndash drejton turmen e njerezve te perbere nga burra drejt lirise. Kjo grua eshte Marianne, simbol i misherimit te Republikes Franceze. E varfer sikurse te gjithe francezet qe jetonin ne ate kohe; kembezbathur ajo eshte e veshur me nje fustan te shqyer pothuaj e veshur me lecka te cilat lene gjoksin e saj te zhveshur. E me gjithe varferine me te cilen ajo eshte e veshur ajo nuk eshte nje grua e zakonshme. E pikturuar ne ngjyra te gjalla dhe te ndezura personazhi i Mariannes eshte i perqafuar krenarisht nga nje drite e forte duke krijuar nje kontrast te mprehte midis asaj dhe turmes. Kjo jep pershtypjen e nje levizjeje ne vazhdim te trupit te Marianne duke bere qe ajo te paraqitet sikur tund flamurin trengjyresh te Frances perjetesisht.  Ajo duket si perendeshe e Olimpit qe ka zbritur ne Toke midis te vdekshmeve nderkohe qe ne menyre paradoksale ne e dime qe ajo nuk eshte ne te vertete.

----------


## maratonomak

Pershkrim i vecante , i detajuar dhe vertet mbreselenes.

mua me pelqen jashtezakonisht piktura  por nuk kam shume njohuri , per piktore te famshem dhe veprat e tyre.


te lutem posto piktura te tjera  dhe nese me lejon mund te komentoje dhe pershkruaje edhe une piktura te ndryshme qe mund te postosh.

flm

----------


## broken_smile

> Pershkrim i vecante , i detajuar dhe vertet mbreselenes.
> 
> mua me pelqen jashtezakonisht piktura  por nuk kam shume njohuri , per piktore te famshem dhe veprat e tyre.
> 
> 
> te lutem posto piktura te tjera  dhe nese me lejon mund te komentoje dhe pershkruaje edhe une piktura te ndryshme qe mund te postosh.
> 
> flm


Pershkrimin nuk e bera une por nuk e gjeta emrin e autorit dhe prandaj nuk e kam vendosur, me vjen keq  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ajzberg

> Pershkrimin nuk e bera une por nuk e gjeta emrin e autorit dhe prandaj nuk e kam vendosur, me vjen keq


Piktura quhet Liria mbi barrikada,nje shoku im,para 25 vjetesh nuk hyri dot ne akademine e larte ,sepse nuk dinte emerin e autorit te kesaj pikture.............

----------


## maratonomak

a mundesh te gjesh nje pikture te nje piktori sicilian a italian , ku eshte davidi me koken e goliatit ne duar .?

----------


## broken_smile

> a mundesh te gjesh nje pikture te nje piktori sicilian a italian , ku eshte davidi me koken e goliatit ne duar .?


mbase ne nje teme tjeter..sdq per ta gjetur mjafton te kerkosh ne google Davide e Golia te Caravaggio

----------


## RUDIGER

> a mundesh te gjesh nje pikture te nje piktori sicilian a italian , ku eshte davidi me koken e goliatit ne duar .?


ja ku e ke, por ku esht romantizmi ketu, ky esht talebanizem lol.

caravaggio

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ILMGAP

romaticizmi thote ........................ nerva jane kto temhaps/e

----






romantizmi ......... ca dreq romanticizmi.......

sic nigjova njerin dje duke thene .......""""""""normalitikishte"""""""""""" ca dreqin o kjo re ............ i thashe "thuj re dreq normalishte" ca "tikishte" kot aty.

----------


## maratonomak

sapo pashe francisko goja , dhe pikturat e tij jane te mrekullueshme , dhe kaq te vecanta dhe domethenese , sidomos ato bardh e zi, 

pashe edhe pikturat e pikasos , van ghogut , dhe caravaggios.

----------


## maratonomak

> ja ku e ke, por ku esht romantizmi ketu, ky esht talebanizem lol.
> 
> caravaggio


une kam pare nje tjeter pikture te kesaj permbajtje , nga u njejti piktor por , nejse ,

kjo foto nuk ka te beje me temen , mbi [romanticismin] , 

thjesht e kujtova kete foto dhe doja ta shihja dhe ta komentoja,
ne pikturen qe kam pare une shoh nje david te pikelluar me shpaten poshte , duke pare koken e goliatit , gjithe meshire dhe dhimbje ,

----------


## broken_smile

Nje puthje e embel qe dy te rinj, te veshur me veshjet karakteristike te mesjetes, shkembejne nxitimthi ne fund te shkalleve te nje ndertese. E interpretuar pres disave si nje lamtumire, interpretim i favorizuar nga fytyra e mbuluar e djalit, ndoshta ai nje konspirator ose nje vullnetar i thjeshte teksa i dhuron puthjen e fundit te dashures se tij. Duket qarte arma qe mban ne brez dhe nje hije e nje personi te trete ne te majten qe i pergjon. Veshja e vajzes prej mendafshi me reflekse te shkelqeyeshme e pasuron me drite kompozimin.

----------


## broken_smile

Théodore Géricault. Le radeau de la Meduse, 1819, Paris, Louvre

----------


## uj me gaz

John William Waterhouse, Gathering Almond Blossoms, 1916, Oil on canvas,  Private Collection

per me shume: http://www.jwwaterhouse.com/

----------


## broken_smile

> John William Waterhouse, Gathering Almond Blossoms, 1916, Oil on canvas,  Private Collection


kjo poezi mendoj se do ta pershkruante me mire kete pikture qe solle..

La belle dame sans merci

Ah, what can ail thee, wretched wight, 
    Alone and palely loitering; 
The sedge is wither'd from the lake, 
    And no birds sing. 

Ah, what can ail thee, wretched wight, 
    So haggard and so woe-begone? 
The squirrel's granary is full, 
    And the harvest's done. 

I see a lily on thy brow, 
    With anguish moist and fever dew; 
And on thy cheek a fading rose 
    Fast withereth too. 

I met a lady in the meads 
    Full beautiful, a faery's child; 
Her hair was long, her foot was light, 
    And her eyes were wild. 

I set her on my pacing steed, 
    And nothing else saw all day long; 
For sideways would she lean, and sing 
    A faery's song. 

I made a garland for her head, 
    And bracelets too, and fragrant zone; 
She look'd at me as she did love, 
    And made sweet moan. 

She found me roots of relish sweet, 
    And honey wild, and manna dew; 
And sure in language strange she said, 
    I love thee true. 

She took me to her elfin grot, 
    And there she gaz'd and sighed deep, 
And there I shut her wild sad eyes-- 
    So kiss'd to sleep. 

And there we slumber'd on the moss, 
    And there I dream'd, ah woe betide, 
The latest dream I ever dream'd 
    On the cold hill side. 

I saw pale kings, and princes too, 
    Pale warriors, death-pale were they all; 
Who cry'd--"La belle Dame sans merci 
    Hath thee in thrall!" 

I saw their starv'd lips in the gloam 
    With horrid warning gaped wide, 
And I awoke, and found me here 
    On the cold hill side. 

And this is why I sojourn here 
    Alone and palely loitering, 
Though the sedge is wither'd from the lake, 
    And no birds sing. 

John Keats

----------


## uj me gaz

John William Waterhouse, La Belle Dame Sans Merci, 1893, Oil on canvas, Hessisches Landesmuseum - Darmstadt, Germany

----------


## broken_smile

> John William Waterhouse, La Belle Dame Sans Merci, 1893, Oil on canvas, Hessisches Landesmuseum - Darmstadt, Germany


akoma me mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Poston gjera te bukura ti "broken smile", ndaj te ndjek pas.  :buzeqeshje: 

Ndersa po shikoja sot nje koleksion te Victor Ostrovsky-t, me lane mbresa disa prej pikturave te tij. 

"Last Farewell"

----------


## Robbery

Shume teme e bukur Broken  :buzeqeshje: 

Mua personalisht nuk me pelqen shume levizja romantike gjithsesi nder te shumtit me pelqen Caspar David Friedrich..

http://www.francescomorante.it/images/302c1.jpg

Johann Heinrich Füssli
http://image.aladin.co.kr/Community/...1175388895.jpg

Etj etj..

----------


## xhibi

> Shume teme e bukur buzeqeshje e thyer


Po vertet.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

